# Summer 2008 Sirius Line Up Changes



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Effective 6/24/08

http://www.sirius.com/channelchange


----------



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going to miss Super Shuffle. I just discovered it a few weeks ago and I've been listening to it almost exclusively since. I hope they bring it back.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Behmer I agree i miss super shuffle already. The Bridge is okay but not one of my favorite's. Also does anybody know if Barry Williams is still at 70's channel I noticed Ron Parker was on the other day and Magic Matt was still on in the afternoon today coming home from work. I think BW may just be on vacation.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

just an update from previous question. It looks like Ron Parker now wll be on in the afternoons on the 70's channel-he is pretty good. B Williams is only going to be on Sat nights I think from 7-11--Jay thomas from 8-12 on Sat Mornings. My guess is B W may have other projects going on so they hired R Parker for permanent shft in the afternoons. He is funny reminds me of Magic Matt. Max.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

My radio just updated again yesterday so my questions is why do they keep issuing updates? I have had Sirius for a long time without any updates, and now there has been like two or three in like a month.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

tvjay said:


> My radio just updated again yesterday so my questions is why do they keep issuing updates? I have had Sirius for a long time without any updates, and now there has been like two or three in like a month.


yea and all my presets got wiped out each time


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

They made a change?

Damn them. I'm dropping all of my subscriptions right now.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> They made a change?
> 
> Damn them. I'm dropping all of my subscriptions right now.


Funny! i love my Sirius, though i am sure that the changes being made will lead to more changes in the fall, and the programming mix for each, Sirius and XM, will only get better and more defined for 2009.

could be a great year as they roll out their new packages and hopefully get rid of commercials on the xm music channels


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

There are no commercials on nearly all the XM Music channels. There are only commercials on 4 of them that they were made to put on when Clear Channel, who they cut a deal with to program the channels, sued XM to make them carry the commercial stations.


----------

